# Rusty Nail lapel pin



## BroJoeSA56 (Dec 30, 2014)

We are giving a Rusty Nail program in January, and Id like to get some pins to give out, but haven't had much luck locating any. Its a bit short notice to have some made up special. Anybody know where I might find some that are ready to go?


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 30, 2014)

There are several good companies out there. See:

http://www.pincrafters.com/

Also, just google "lapel pins", and you will see several vendors.

Keep in mind, that the unit cost is less, the more you order. You might consider contacting other lodges in your area, and going in for a larger order.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 31, 2014)

What is the Rusty Nail Program? Excuse my ignorance but I have only been an MM since this past August.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 31, 2014)

Its a program to bring brothers that have not been to lodge in awhile back in to the Fold


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Dec 31, 2014)

It is sort of like a Masonic refresher course.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 1, 2015)

Google "rusty nail degree". Several Grand Lodges have a fun "degree" called the Rusty Nail Degree. The lodge contacts members, who have not been to a meeting for a long time. The lodge invites the "rusty" brothers to the lodge, for the degree. The lodge members then perform the degree, where the signs/grips/passwords are presented in a comical format. The rusty brothers then participate, and are "refreshed" in the knowledge of a Master Mason. A good time is had by all and hopefully the rusty brothers, are no longer rusty! And hopefully, more of the formerly rusty brothers will participate in future lodge activities.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 1, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> Google "rusty nail degree". Several Grand Lodges have a fun "degree" called the Rusty Nail Degree. The lodge contacts members, who have not been to a meeting for a long time. The lodge invites the "rusty" brothers to the lodge, for the degree. The lodge members then perform the degree, where the signs/grips/passwords are presented in a comical format. The rusty brothers then participate, and are "refreshed" in the knowledge of a Master Mason. A good time is had by all and hopefully the rusty brothers, are no longer rusty! And hopefully, more of the formerly rusty brothers will participate in future lodge activities.


Sounds great!


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 2, 2015)

I've heard this called Rusty Trowel night.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 6, 2015)

Check out  www.klitzner.com  and/or email dean@klitzner.com  or call 1-800-621-0161 ext 8 . for Masonic theme lapel pins.


----------

